# Looking to Make or Buy (an affordable) 2x72 Grinder



## Lefty (May 24, 2014)

Anyone have any tips on how to do it for less than the crazy "cheap" way? I have no idea how that is affordable. Haha.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 25, 2014)

Tom, this thing looks interesting...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2X72-BELT-G...942?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c82f16826

It appears to be based off of the "No Weld Grinder" design. I'm wondering about attachments.


----------



## JBroida (May 25, 2014)

I ended up saving up and getting a tw-90 and couldn't be happier


----------



## jai (May 25, 2014)

I bought a tag wilmot little buddy grinder and its really really a great invesment. I personally wouldent go with a cheaper grinder as its something that will get used a ton. Just my opinion and im no pro knifemaker or anything at all.


----------

